# O&w Marathon Models Actually Wearable?



## CrabbyGuy (Jan 4, 2006)

I have never had a watch on my wrist that is 15mm thick. Is this model comfortable? Wearable under a shirt sleeve? Any other issues or problems wearing it at that thickness?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi CrabbyGuy, Welcome to the forum







I've not seen the watch that you are asking about but I have worn watches that are 15mm or more in thickness and they are fine







There are other forum members that have a lot thicker watches than me who will also be able to comment


----------



## CrabbyGuy (Jan 4, 2006)

I very much appreciate the response. If you are interested, the O&W model that interests me, Marathon III, is on Westcoastime's site, among others.

It appears that accommodating an automatic Valjoux chrono movement requires a watch in excess of 14mm. Possibly that is why some makers, e.g., Sinn, have moved away from this movement, at least in some models. (The only other feature I can think of possibly worth avoiding is that it's a bit noisy as mechanical movements go. Or are mechanical watch noises now a status symbol?)

Since posting, I have found an article (archives0068) on Timezone.com that discusses which design features help and which hurt as regards the comfort of wearing a large watch. The key factor appears to be the vertical placement of the lugs, which the author believes should be approximately centered. However, it's very hard to tell by looking at a photo if these are actually about centered on this watch up and down.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> It appears that accommodating an automatic Valjoux chrono movement requires a watch in excess of 14mm


Is there a manual wind version of the 7750? It must be thinner without the rotor, If I had a choice I would have all my mechanical watches manual wind, like they are supposed to be.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

CrabbyGuy said:


> I very much appreciate the response. If you are interested, the O&W model that interests me, Marathon III,


Hi GrabbyGuy,

If an O&W Marathon III is the Mirage III I personally don't find it to thick to ware at all.

It is a bit slimmer than the Sinn or the Fortis I own and a nice watch in every respect. Can't see you going far wrong with one


















Mike


----------



## CrabbyGuy (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks for that very good information.

Yes, there is a Valjoux 7735 that, among others, is manual wind. I'm not organized enough to remember to wind a watch, though, especially since the O&W would be my first non-quartz for a very long time.

BTW, I just bought my wife a St. *Moritz Momentum* as a Christmas present and I was looking at a *Marathon Maraglo* that I wanted to put a *MARATAC* strap on the day before I took a serious interest in O&W *Mirages*. I'm just a *M*ewbie!!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

CrabbyGuy said:


> Thanks for that very good information.
> 
> Yes, there is a Valjoux 7735 that, among others, is manual wind. I'm not organized enough to remember to wind a watch, though, especially since the O&W would be my first non-quartz for a very long time.
> 
> ...


Crabby I doubt if Sin is moving away from the 7750 it is about the only reasonably priced chronoghraph movement you can get now. The workhorse Lemania 5100 is now very hard to find, you will see on the Sinn web page that you cant get Lemania 5100 Sinns now. A lot of upmarket watches are using chronograph modules now, it doesnt do anything for the thickness though!

I have not heard of a 7735, but the 7733/4 and 6 manual wind movements are now history.

Anyway for what its worth, I dont think 14mm is so bad for an automatic chronograph


----------



## CrabbyGuy (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that Sinn had gone to a non-Valjoux, ETA mechanical chonograph movement in one model, but I don't recall which one. (Sinn's chronos are out of my price range, although I haven't met many German watches I didn't like.)

The Valjoux 7750's height is usually quoted at 7mm. I am guessing that this means that 14mm is the minimum possible watch thickness with this movement.

The thinnest automatic chrono movement I can find in the TimeZone's library is the Piguet (not Piaget) non-rattrapante 1185 at 5.5mm, using 37 jewels. For a movement with the split-second rattrapante feature, the Piguet 1186 raises the jewel count by one, the height by 1.4mm (to just barely under the Valjoux's), and the price $20,000 over the Piguet 1185!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Crabby you might find this interesting

http://www.chronometrie.com/chronomovs/chronomovs.html

It details the currently available chronograph movements, most of them are out of my price range


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I wonder why we don`t see more watches using the ETA 2894-2 movement, is it more expensive then the Valjoux 7750?


----------

